# Flush of Pleurx Catheter



## bmanus (Jan 21, 2013)

The Pleurx drain was assessed for patency during this clinic office visit.  15 mL of sterile saline were instilled into the Pleurx drain.  The Pleurx was then connected to a Pleurx Vacutainer and 25 mL of serous blood-tinged fluid were returned.  One small clot was cleared from the tubing.  Procedure was conducted in a sterile environment.  Patient had no shortness of breath or complaints of pain.  Procedure was tolerated well by the patient.  The Pleurx is patent and functioning well.

I was wondering if the above scenerio is billable. This was performed in an office setting.

Thank you in advance for your help.

Beth


----------

